
Why can’t website forms be more intelligent? - nreece
http://codingclues.eu/2008/why-cant-website-forms-be-more-intelligent/
======
nirmal
I think most of these concerns can be addressed with regexs. Maybe the title
should be, "Why can't website form designers be more intelligent?"

------
RobertL
In many cases AJAX can be used to simplify web form design.

Good example would be at www.launchsplash.com. Landing page is a simple form
and the first form field implores you to enter a domain name. As you start
typing you see the final result of what you are doing changing as you type
right below where you are typing. When you type a dot your mode switches from
sub-domain name to domain name form.

This kind of thing isn't going to work everywhere but it's an example of the
power of AJAX and how it can be used to make form fields much simpler for the
user. AJAX definitely doesn't make form fields simpler for the developer.

